# Far Cry 3 theories.



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi all! 

So before I go any futher, I would like to write: 
SPOILERS!
SPOILERS!
SPOILERS!
SPOILERS!
SPOILERS!
SPOILERS!

There, that should save any unfortunate peeks. 

Anyway, has anyone here played FC3? What were your thoughts on the game? I've heard a lot of people critisizing the plot, especially the ending.. but I believe it's just because they didn't understand it. The game as a masterpiece is generally overlooked because of the FPS nature of it and frequent "cliff hangers".

Very few games have left me with so much questions as FC3 did. I honestly believe that it as an exceptional poetic masterpiece, everything thought over and applied with the utmost care.

Throughout the game you see a fair amount of refrences to Lewis Carols "Alices adventures in wonderland", especially about the motive of instanity. Ever since you start the game you see certain patterns forming over and over again, the falling from the sky, the potions, brutality and especially the symmetricity of the characters and movements.

The game esentailly (apart from the typical "save your friends") delves into the road each of us take when we want to uncover our true selves. Jason starts off like a little "white boy" (description from the game) scared and unsure of the events around him. Society robbed him of his instincts and now he must uncover his true self in order to survive.

Now that sounds a little bit corny, giving that some movies/games have a similar idea, but what they lack are the breadcrumbs that are spread out across the game, waiting to be picked up by us, players.

Now the most interesting character of the game, and I'm sure each of you will agree, is Vaas. A psychotic, mass murder who imprisons the main characters and ultimately ties himself to Jason... and eventually gets killed by him.

Or does he?

I'd like to hear your opinions of that very sequence and if you believe him to be dead or alive.


----------



## vostok (Jul 24, 2016)

just be careful if you ever use monkies with explosives ..lol


----------

